# GBA - Grandbridge Limited



## moneymajix (26 June 2007)

Up 20% today to 8.4c

Own 7 million shares in BPH. BPH has increased by 56%. 

Obviously benefitting the GBA share price.

Very few seller of GBA atm.


----------



## moneymajix (2 June 2008)

8c, up 78%.

Major shareholder in MEC Resources (MMR), amongst others, which was up 103% prior to entering a Trading Halt.

See weekend news story re MMR.

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23789557-5006009,00.html


----------



## UPKA (18 August 2009)

with the hype around BUY and MMR, people seem to have missed out on this lil microcap, GBA holds about 10m MMR shares, which at the current MMR is worth $3m+, and the total market cap for GBA is under $3m... not to mention it's other assets such as BPH ($1.5m+)


----------



## LeeTV (27 August 2009)

Few holders have been unsure of the exact holdings GBA have in regard to exposure to the PEP11 venture, and others, and have been hounding them enough for them to release an announcment to clarify it.


26 August 2009

Companies Announcements Office
Australian Securities Exchange Limited
10th Floor, 20 Bond Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000

Dear Shareholders
Grandbridge Limited would like to clarify its holdings in its investee companies MEC Resources Limited (ASX:MMR) and BioPharmica Limited (ASX:BPH).

Grandbridge Limited holds the following interests:

MEC Resources Limited
Ordinary Shares – 9,747,362 (8.9% of fully issued share capital)
Listed Options – 7,310,522

BioPharmica Limited
Ordinary Shares – 6,778,200 (9.0% of fully issued share capital)

Yours Faithfully,
Deborah Ambrosini
Company Secretary


----------



## moneymajix (28 August 2009)

At 17c I believe the share price has a way to go considering:

- its holdings
- amount on shares on issue which is very low
- tightly held - David Breeze has a substantial chunk
- current lack of awareness of the co. which is changing
- current lack of broker coverage
- potential for spin offs (co. has a history of giving back to shareholders)


----------



## So_Cynical (28 August 2009)

Nice to see u posting again majix...and thanks for bringing GBA to our attention, nice 
little find...ill add it to a watchlist and follow with some interest.


----------



## moneymajix (29 August 2009)

> Nice to see u posting again majix...and thanks for bringing GBA to our attention, nice
> little find...ill add it to a watchlist and follow with some interest.





Hi So_C

Thanks.

Have been holding since sub 10c. 

Not prepared to let go at these prices.

I foresaw it getting to 20s which it did recently - 23c.

Imagine, if you had bought 2-3-4c!

A real multibagger!

Time will tell where it is headed.


----------



## happytown (3 November 2010)

story in the economic times (indian newspaper) that ONGC is in formal discussions for a 25% stake in advent for $1B has been dismissed as incorrect


----------



## happytown (4 November 2010)

back in a trading halt again, this time in relation to an article from dow jones

this from the business spectator, http://www.businessspectator.com.au...India-media-report-AU76K?opendocument&src=rss

the last 3 paragraphs:



> ...
> 
> Indian gas firm GAIL (India) is in talks with Advent to buy a stake in the company, its head said.
> 
> ...


----------



## happytown (4 November 2010)

the indian interest in advent appears to be playing out as follows:

the economic times of india reported that a consortium of indian co's led by Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC) and incl Oil India and Gail India is in talks to buy a 25 percent stake in advent for about $1B - see for eg "ONGC consortium eyes 25 pct stake in Advent for $1 bln - paper", Reuters, 03/11/10; an unnamed executive in the consortium is reported as saying, "We are looking at acquiring a minority stake in E&P (expl and prod) company Advent Energy.", see for eg "Indian oil group adds Australia to target list", Reuters, 03/11/10

MMR, BPH and GBA put out asx anns stating that the indian media reports of formal discussions was incorrect - see for eg "Advent Energy co-owners deny India media report", Reuters, 03/11/10

further reports indicated that Gail (India), descibed as an Indian state gas firm is in early stage talks to acquire a stake in Advent, although whether as part of the afore-mentioned consortium is not known, see for eg "GAIL in talks to buy Advent - exec", Reuters, 03/11/10

ONGC has just been named Asia's top O&G expl and prod co, beating China's CNOOC to the no 1 position - see for eg "ONGC becomes Asia'a No 1 oil and gas exploration and production firm", Indian Express, 03/11/10

trading halts currently all round for MMR, BPH and GBA


----------



## happytown (5 November 2010)

ann out at 7.26 pm last night, confirms that GAIL (India) are indeed in early discussions with advent to take an equity stake in advent

if the figures being discussed (25% for $1B) are legit, it values advent at $4B

current holdings in advent are MMR (51.14%), BPH (19.06%), GBA (8.75%)

based on the figures being mentioned in the media, the value of the current holdings would be MMR ($2.045B), BPH ($762M), GBA ($350M)

current fully diluted mc's of MMR (approx $138M), BPH (approx $36M)


----------



## happytown (11 November 2010)

bph, gba and mmr all moving up

talk of indian interest in equity stakes at values of 25% of advent at $1B

ann out on 09/11 indicating that rig should have completed its duties down south by nov 29

still awaiting stautory approvals


----------



## happytown (15 November 2010)

and regulatory approval from nsw dept industry and investment for drilling at pep11 granted for the seaclem1 well


----------



## moneymajix (22 November 2010)

As I said a while ago time will tell where this is headed.

Hit 85c today. Wowee.

Tightly held so can move up fast.

Potentially more room to move up as the rig will arrive in December.

Let's hope so.


----------

